# Took over 2 abondoned pigeons



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have 2 baby pigeons that I took in. I would like to know when I can release them. Can I release from where I found them? I am also afraid that they have become attached to me. They are eating dove feed and drinking fresh water when I go into the room. Advise is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Tell us more about their abandonment. No parents to be found? Fell out of a nest? Are they eating, drinking and pooping normally? Any sign of disease?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, how and when did you acquire them? How long have you had them?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

All those answers will help.

As a quick answer to YOUR question, YES...they _will_ be releasable. BUT, you are not going to be able to just open the car door one day and say "be free ~ and good luck, kids !"

There is a process which takes about 15 minutes/day for about 5 days before you can release. But we are getting ahead of ourselves....because those kids are too young for release yet.

Thanks for caring and helping....please post back with the answers to Jay's and Pirab's questions, and we can offer more specific advice....


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

To pirab buk: found under a small tree in a store parking lot. They are eating, drinking, and pooping normally. I don't see any sign of diasease (not injured or broken). Thank you


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

To Jay 3: I brought them home Friday afternoon (March 30th).


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Jaye, I hope you can help. Let me know if I can take them outside, since it is warm today-so they can get some fresh air and feel the dirt under their feet. Do you advise this or not?


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

Please keep in mind that this is my first time with taking care of pigeons.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. OK, so....

1) Do not let them outside free. You can do it in an enclosed porch or room, maybe like a screened porch or closed garage or something...but don't let 'em outside at all.

Reason being...They are around 20 days old in that pic there....and at this age, they are certainly not ready to fly yet...BUT...they can flap and they can actually get airborne, even though they don't know it. So they can end up someplace where you cannot retrieve 'em.

They should get some outside-box time, for sure. But just keep them in an enclosed room when you do this.

2) A baby Pigeon fledges at around 5-6 weeks old, in the Feral world. BUT, they do this very gradually...by taking short hop-flights near their nest and slowly, gradually making these hop-flights further and further.

This aspect you can provide for them.... with indoor flying, in complete safety. As they get older they will naturally wanna flap and test their wings.

3) Once they do follow their parents away from the nest, they will stick by them for a few weeks as they learn the ropes...what to eat, where to drink, how to flee and avoid danger.

Unfortunately, these two pips do not have that benefit. But, after allowing 'em to work their wings and feet indoors for several weeks....at about week 6 you can begin a regimen called "Soft Release". This is an acclimation process which will take around 10 days worth of 15-minute 'sessions', where you find a Feral flock and with your pals in a locked cage, will familiarize them to the ways of the flock. As I said, takes maybe 10-15 minutes/day for about 10 days...and you can skip a day here and there,they need not be consecutive. At week 8+.... they can be released, if they are showing the proper signs of acclimating.

But for the time being, feed 'em, water 'em, give 'em a few hours each day to wander around and explore in a secure, indoor space....keep an eye out for any ill behavior such as lethargy, sleepiness or closed eyes, or loss of appetite....and just enjoy 'em and keep getting 'em strong for the next few weeks. PM me and I can give you the lowdown on Soft Release...it is actually pretty easy and not very time-consuming at all...


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jaye said:


> Hi. OK, so....
> 
> 1) Do not let them outside free. You can do it in an enclosed porch or room, maybe like a screened porch or closed garage or something...but don't let 'em outside at all.
> 
> ...


I agree, sometimes pigeons of this age will get airbourn and get them selves lost. This may be why you found them. And watch your pigeons closly they might fly into things and hurt themselves. And if they get cuts/scratches or anything broken antibiotics will be needed because pigeons cant just 'fight' off infectons. So keep watch and keep up the good work! Keep us updated

Lucas


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

To Jaye: Thank you very much, you have been very helpful. This explains why they are roaming throughout the room. I will keep you posted. Sincerely, Mary


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes...let them explore, safely of course. Make sure you keep any other pets away from them at all times.

Here's an interesting and fun thing to start to look for: see if one of them seems to be the more bold and confident one....while the other seems the shyer and less brave one. Oftentimes, this will be the case....


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

To Jaye: Your right, the dark colored one is more adventurous and very confident...while the other one is afraid to venture out of his nest-in fact he crys alot. The dark one will come to me when he notices me in the room and is not afraid to approach me. How funny


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Some people say this means the braver one was born first. Some people also claim that this means the shyer one is the Female (!)

I dunno if I believe the second thing...it's sorta sexist....(!!)

That's typical, though. You will find the braver one will lead by example...with the shyer one tagging along.... or hiding.... All the more reason to give them some out-of-box time...because the shy one will have to follow the brave one around and this will build the confidence.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

By the way....

Keep an eye out for any signs of them becoming ill. This will often be a decrease in activity, and increase in sleepiness, lack of eating, and a body with fluffed/puffed feathers. If you notice any of these things, let us know.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Some people say this means the braver one was born first. Some people also claim that this means the shyer one is the Female (!)
> 
> I dunno if I believe the second thing...it's sorta sexist....(!!)
> 
> That's typical, though. You will find the braver one will lead by example...with the shyer one tagging along.... or hiding.... All the more reason to give them some out-of-box time...because the shy one will have to follow the brave one around and this will build the confidence.


LOL!! I dunno if this only applies to pigeon...?

I'm the _braver_ one, I was _born second_ and I'm _female_! Hah! The first-born brother cowers while I act like the dude. Rawr!!

Ok now back to the birds... (sorry, sidetracked..)

PS: Good luck with the little ones! Thank you for taking care of them!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> LOL!! I dunno if this only applies to pigeon...?
> 
> I'm the _braver_ one, I was _born second_ and I'm _female_! Hah! The first-born brother cowers while I act like the dude. Rawr!!


My kinda Lady ! Why do you live so far away ?.....


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Jaye said:


> My kinda Lady ! Why do you live so far away ?.....


Hehe! Not far.. still on planet Earth! 
I am curious about your _colourful_ fonts. Green one time, purple the next, if we're lucky, it's brown! Is there a secret code behind these colours?

To Mary (mcalderon270) - would love to see more pictures of the twin birdies! Very kind of you to take them in!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Aaaaw...just kinda indicative of my mood, or the subject at hand...green often meaning "green light" ~ all is well, proceed, chin up, you are on the right track, or "I feel like this one is gonna turn out OK".

Purple oftentimes when I wanna make a clear point over something which is being misunderstood or debated; sometimes when the situation is a bit more touch and go.... be careful...sometimes Sienna for this as well....

Red, you can guess...

Olive if the mood or subject is just sorta chill or calm....

Generally, I just like the fact that these options are available and find it odd that so few folks use 'em....


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

That's one heck of a rainbow post!


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

To Jaye: Ok, thank you, I will let you know if they become ill.


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 
Here is an update on the baby pigeons. They have been in our master bathroom for 3 weeks now. I did let them out to roam for 5-10 minutes at a time before that. Eventually they were fine with me doing this, and then it got to be a task to recapture them to bring them back into our home. I got to the point where we just removed the screen to our window and allowed them to fly out. But the problem here is they won’t go away, they return at different times during the day and permanently return right before 6:00 pm. They have gotten very messy. I don’t know what to do with them. I never imagined that they would have adopted us. I don’t have the heart to close our window. There are too many predators in our area, they have survived so far. They get along with our chickens and when they feel threatened they fly back into our bathroom. Does anybody have any suggestions? Should I built another chicken coop and relocate them outside? Our master bathroom is 5 x 5 and 12 feet ceiling, they have their favorite ledges where they cuddle in or they hang around on the shower curtain. We would like our bathroom back (need your help). Your suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

To miss-sassypants: your very welcome.


----------

